# 2009 Cervelo S3 - Possible wheel clearance problems?



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I was reading on another forum about possible wheel clearance problems on the 2009 S3 frame. Has anyone else heard the same??


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

See this link

http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=s32009


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

eugkim said:


> See this link
> 
> http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=s32009


They list wheels that aren't compatible rather than wheels that are, then say it's a partial list because they can't test every wheel. That's obvious, but it does leave the rather obvious flaw that potential customers don't even know of one wheel that's compatible.


----------

